# 1998 Johnson 9.9 owner's manual



## njTom (Jul 9, 2009)

I recently purchased a new to me boat (2009 lowe 1448T) and it came with a 1998 johnson 9.9 outboard. The PO did not have the manual and I would like to get one for maintenance purpose's. Can anyone steer me in the right direction to where I can find one? BTW great site. there is alot of great info here. I will be posting more questions as I get out and try the new boat I'm sure. 

Thanks for any help


----------



## russ010 (Jul 9, 2009)

well... here is the parts manual on ebay - https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/199...e?hash=item20a0d9f43b&_trksid=p4506.m20.l1116

I'm still looking to see if I can find a free download for the repair manual..


Ok.. just found this, but you still have to pay https://www.evinruderepair.com/?gclid=CLXV5YaNypsCFQJ-xgodYFDimg

I'm still looking... and I'll keep updating this post


----------



## njTom (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks russ010. This is my third jon, but my 1st with an outboard. I live in Southern NJ and there are only a few lakes where you can use an outboard 10hp or less. I would like to keep up on the maintenance and be able to order parts when needed, but need a little help from the manual since I am not outboard savvy.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 9, 2009)

usually I can find free downloads for manuals... but I can't find anything for any of their motors...

this is the only thing I can find https://www.e-junkie.com/shop/product/79893.php

this is for 2 stroke models - https://www.autorepairmanuals.biz/site/573683/product/B7352-0892879297

and this is for 4 strokes - https://www.autorepairmanuals.biz/site/573683/product/B753-0892878045-5001JO-1YR

don't buy anything yet.. I don't mess with motors so I don't really know where to go looking.. bassboy1 might be able to help you out a little more


----------



## cabindoc (May 4, 2010)

njTom said:


> Thanks russ010. This is my third jon, but my 1st with an outboard. I live in Southern NJ and there are only a few lakes where you can use an outboard 10hp or less. I would like to keep up on the maintenance and be able to order parts when needed, but need a little help from the manual since I am not outboard savvy.



Hi Tom, I too reside in NJ, more central tho. Looking at putting a 9.9 john on a 1436. Does your boat get up on plane okay?

Did you ever get a manual for that motor?


----------



## njTom (May 5, 2010)

The 9.9 is ok. I would like to go bigger but with the restrictions in NJ it wouldn't make sense. Also I fish my hometown Lake (Lenape) which if you go over 10hp you need 500,000 boaters liability insurance. It does get on plane I just had to adjust pitch of motor alittle. 

Search OutBoard Service Repair manuals up top and you will see a post from Jim (site Admin). He has downloadable manuals in PDF format. You will need to download dropbox to receive them. I do believe you need to be an active member and have at least 25 posts though. I did get mine through him.

Tom


----------



## cajuncook1 (May 5, 2010)

Congrats,

Great and dependable motors. (would definitely get service manual for your baby) It will help provide good running, long life, and help you do your own maintenance and definitely save you money!!

Use 50:1 gas/oil ratio (TCW-3 2cycle oil only) Mix oil and gas together because this is the motor only source of lubrication!!! Many of people who purchase an outboard do not realize this and burn a motor up!!

8oz oil with 3gallons of gas

16oz oil with 6gallons of gas

*Links to find and purchase a service manual for your motor.*

There are online Johnson/Evinrude parts list and diagrams. 1968 to present. https://shop2.evinrude.com/ext/index....cfd8a6471c0f7f

https://www.outboardbooks.com/ (good link here)

https://www.iboats.com/Johnson_Outboa...1023--dz.36857

https://www.ebay.com (type in year, make and model of your Johnson)

*Good links for information about your motor!*

https://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/OMC/OMC%20info.htm (great link for your motor and up keep and maintenance)

https://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=299680

https://forums.iboats.com/forumdisplay.php?f=31

Happy boating my friend!!

cajuncook1


----------



## bobbybedient (Nov 13, 2018)

Repair-guidebook merchants are proud to offer Outboard service repair manuals for your Johnson Evinrude – download your manual now!
Factory manual in pdf format covering most Johnson Outboard factory Service manual 1956-2010.1956 1957 1958 1959 1960 1961 1962 1963 1964 1965 1966 1967 1968 1969 1970 1971 1972 1973 1974 1975 1976 1977 1978 1979 1980 1981 1982 1983 1984 1985 1986 1987 1988 1989 1990 1991 1992 1993 1994 1995 1996 1997 1998 1999 2000 2001 2002 2003 2004 2005 2006 2007 2008 2009 2010.

Complete list of Johnson Evinrude outboard service repair manuals:
https://www.repair-guidebook.com/blog/johnson-evinrude-service-repair-manuals-in-pdf/


----------

